# Scousers join Ferrari



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

"The Ferrari F1 team fired their entire pit crew yesterday."
This announcement followed Ferrari's decision to take advantage of the British government's 'Work for your Dole' scheme and employ some Liverpudlian youngsters. 
The decision to hire them was brought about by a recent documentary on how unemployed youths from Toxteth were able to remove a set of wheels in less than 6 seconds without proper equipment, whereas Ferrari's existing crew could only do it in 8 seconds with millions of pounds worth of high tech gear.

It was thought to be an excellent, bold move by the Ferrari management team as most races are won and lost in the pits, giving Ferrari an advantage over every other team.

However, Ferrari got more than they bargained for! 
At the crew's first practice session, not only was the scouse pit crew able to change all four wheels in under 6 seconds but, within 12 seconds, they had re-sprayed, re-badged and sold the car to the McLaren team for 8 cases of Stella, a bag of weed and some photos of Lewis Hamilton's ex-girlfriend in the shower.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi TDG.

It's a wonder Ferrari didn't start looking for their new team in Bideford and Devon, as most Liverpudlians are already hard working and decent people. 
I'm not a Scouser by the way.

sennen523.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah and all the scousers I know would find that joke funny!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

There was a Ferrari stood at the lights when I went passed the other day.. Reg number F1 RED..

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah sorry I didn't wave ray!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yeah sorry I didn't wave ray!


It's OK mate I didn't expect it as I was in Sandra's little Seat wheel barrow and not in the van :wink: .. Thinking about it Sandra's Seat Arosa is red, so we did have something in common..

Well there you go!..

ray.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's an old joke remodeled to make it more current and it is still funny and in no way meant as an attack on scousers , it's the type of joke most commonly used by scouse comedians. Why do some people take offence so easily :roll: 

Andy flatcapnwhippetpigeonfancying northener


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi barryd,
Your spot on about Scoucers finding it funny, including my wife who IS a proper scoucer!
I just find it sad, what mainly southerners, think of Liverpool and its people.

sennen523.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

sennen523 said:


> Hi barryd,
> Your spot on about Scoucers finding it funny, including my wife who IS a proper scoucer!
> I just find it sad, what mainly southerners, think of Liverpool and its people.
> 
> sennen523.


It's probably because they have never been there; we have friends there and visit regularly, fantastic city and people.
Gary


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No! Its a good thing that the shandy drinkers from the south think like that!

Where I live in Teesdale all we eat is Lard and your considered posh if you have an outside netty! (WC).

You dont want to come up here. Its awful!

Anyway 747 will be along in a mintute and we can do some Geordie bashing.


----------

